# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  طراحی نرم افزار ارسال تصویر از طریق موبایل

## hady_kavir

سلام
من پرو‍‍ژه پایانی لیسانسم طراحی نرم افزار ارسال تصویر از طریق موبایله لطفا هر مطلبی در مورد موبایل و برنامه نویسی موبایل دارین منو راهنمایی کنین
Email من
hady_lotfi@yahoo.com
منتظر نظراتتون هستم
ممنونم

----------


## orion188

ارسال تصویر از موبایل به کجا؟ ;)

----------


## hady_kavir

از موبایل به موبایل یا pc

----------


## hady_kavir

از موبایل به موبایل یا به pc

----------


## alux

من دارم باهام تماس بگیر ;)

----------


## bamarefat

آقا خیلی وقت پیش این نرم افزار طراحی شده....یه سرچی می کردی بعد درستش کن...

----------

